# faith in the UN... going... going.... gone



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

county... south Sudan (Africa)

casualties... 3 Indian soldiers (reported) 30+ civilians 

cause... base stormed by mob

response.... "we do not condone these actions" - UN deputy general 

other response.... oh we will send 80 more troops (yep 80) and hold a emergency meeting 

pause 

Australia telling citizens caught in trouble, get out if you can, otherwise stock up on food and water and stay indoors (another reason NOT to become nationalised)

usaf evacuating us citizens... 


personal comments, it's ok to attack a UN refugee centre, all that will happen is 80 more troops and a stern word... WTF!!! it's a ****en refugee centre, a attack like that... should have a full response of over 1000 troops (not many I know) to enforce security in refugee camps, this is another shtf situation, proof the world doesn't give a flying ****!! and the UN is useless as tits on a ball!!!!!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

While we spend millions to support the UN. What a waste of money. Maybe we should relocate the money back to our veterans.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Chipper said:


> While we spend millions to support the UN. What a waste of money. Maybe we should relocate the money back to our veterans.


the USA has never paid its membership fees....


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> the USA has never paid its membership fees....


I'm not really sure where you found that tidbit of misinformation, . . . the USA (sadly) spends more money on the UN than any other contry, . . . period.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

The only use for the UN is their pretty little blue helmets make great targets.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> the USA has never paid its membership fees....


There are presently 192 member States of the United Nations and the United State makes up only 4.25% of the worlds population and yet we pay 22% of the United Nations fees.
The U.S. still pays 25 percent of the separate peacekeeping budget.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

> The U.S. arrears issue
> The UN has always had problems with
> members refusing to pay the assessment
> levied upon them under the United Nations
> ...


I stand corrected United States and the United Nations - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

(first one that came up)


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

The US does way more on it's own than all the countries in the UN combined.

$37,680,000,000: That?s How Much the U.S. Spent on Foreign Aid in 2012 ? Here?s a Chart That Helps Explain It | TheBlaze.com


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> The US does way more on it's own than all the countries in the UN combined.
> 
> $37,680,000,000: That?s How Much the U.S. Spent on Foreign Aid in 2012 ? Here?s a Chart That Helps Explain It | TheBlaze.com


that I can't argue, it dose a lot in aid, but the topic is the UN (and it's hollow policy)


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> The only use for the UN is their pretty little blue helmets make great targets.


they make funny photo oops to


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

I have always believed it should not be here in this country and we shouldn't foot the bill for it... if they want a UN put it on neutral ground and get it out our of country and get their law breaking representatives out of our country they are like a bunch of parasites that feed off the United States...


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Chipper said:


> While we spend millions to support the UN. What a waste of money. Maybe we should relocate the money back to our veterans.


We do not spend millions on the U.N......... We spend BILLIONS.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

pheniox17 said:


> that I can't argue, it dose a lot in aid, but the topic is the UN (and it's hollow policy)


UN is a paper tiger.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> the USA has never paid its membership fees....


The U.S. pays 22% of the overall funding of the U.N., the most of any nation, and 27% of the funding for "peacekeeping" missions, once again, the most of any nation. This does not include what it costs the U.S. and the city of New York having the U.N. headquarters in New York City and all of the people with Diplomatic immunity living there.

I don't know where you go your information from , but I suggest you simply go to google to get some facts instead.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Titan6 said:


> I have always believed it should not be here in this country and we shouldn't foot the bill for it... if they want a UN put it on neutral ground and get it our of country


agreed, its another target for conspiracy theorists, it "feels very one sided" don't get me wrong it's done some good over the years, but it needs its "own country" and be a truly natural force, both military and aid, and willing to "flex" it's mussel... but today it tells like a ex gf, full of hot air and hard to avoid (as much as you want to)

personally, the UN should either move and reset itself, outside the politics, and be a independent organization that works to better humanity... not sit on its hands, or proves a country is using bio weapons against its people, and doesn't follow through with any action outside a few nasty words...


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

The liberals try to use the UN as a backdoor, or perhaps loophole is a better term, to revoke or hog tie our second amendment rights. Hasn't worked so far, but give 'em E for effort.
LiveLeak.com - The United Nations is Worthless


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Personally I have very use for the U.N. and believe that the U.S. should bet out of the U.N. and the U.N. should certainly get out of the U.S..


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> I don't know where you go your information from , but I suggest you simply go to google to get some facts instead.


i did, go back a page


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

UN troops do little more than steal and rape. And no one ever pays for it.
Every dime that goes to the UN is wasted and or stolen.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> The liberals try to use the UN as a backdoor, or perhaps loophole is a better term, to revoke or hog tie our second amendment rights. Hasn't worked so far, but give 'em E for effort.
> LiveLeak.com - The United Nations is Worthless


yea rumor had it, the UN was going to put in place a plan to restrict what cars you can drive and what modifications you can do (a rumor tho)


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm amazed that anyone on this forum or anyone in general has any faith in the UN. Since I was a kid (think 50s and 60s), the US has funded an organization that has consistently worked against US interests. I would have cut off funding and thrown them out decades ago.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Notsoyoung said:


> We do not spend millions on the U.N......... We spend BILLIONS.


Beat me to it.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Pir8fan said:


> I'm amazed that anyone on this forum or anyone in general has any faith in the UN. Since I was a kid (think 50s and 60s), the US has funded an organization that has consistently worked against US interests. I would have cut off funding and thrown them out decades ago.


got to have some faith... (ok minimal faith... ok I use the faith turm very loosely)

to being against us interests, that's kinda the point of a independent organization...... but its never been that independent.... it won 2 Nobel peace prizes (and we all know how much they are worth..... NOTHING lol)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The US needs to be out of the UN and the UN needs to get the hell out of the US.
The UN is Anti-US and a colossal waste of our money and resources. Without the US, the UN is nothing. That's all I have to say about the UN.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

The title of the thread is "Faith in the U.N... going... going... gone." My question is, since the end of the Korean War, has anybody, anywhere had faith in the U.N? If so, it kind of proves P.T. Barnum correct, there's one born every minute.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

The UN is and always will be an impotent (not important) organization,I feel there are too many idiots on the take there and they have rapists,murderers and dope heads who would sell their firearms for drugs.they could not fight their way out of a paper bag....look at their track record.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> The US needs to be out of the UN and the UN needs to get the hell out of the US.
> The UN is Anti-US and a colossal waste of our money and resources. Without the US, the UN is nothing. That's all I have to say about the UN.


Since the 1950's the John Birch Society has been preaching this message. I agree 100% and have most of my adult life.
If anyone here has no heard of them, give them a google. Just remember Big Brother will watch you very closely for evermore.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

MI.oldguy said:


> The UN is and always will be an impotent (not important) organization,I feel there are too many idiots on the take there and they have rapists,murderers and dope heads who would sell their firearms for drugs.they could not fight their way out of a paper bag....look at their track record.


Yes remember the oil for food scandal.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> The only use for the UN is their pretty little blue helmets make great targets.


As do the nice white vehicles with the convienantly contrasting black letters "UN". It's like something out of a Donald Duck cartoon.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Something else to keep in mind, for the past several years now the U.N. has proclaimed that food is a WORLD Resource and food PRODUCTION should be controlled by the U.N.. In other words, the U.N. believes that IT should have the authority to tell OUR farmers what they grow and how much they grow. They want to control ALL food production. Can you see the U.N. telling not only what U.S. farmers what food to produce but what YOU can produce in your garden, but what livestock you can raise? Let's see, there are Muslims who don't eat pork so no one can raise hogs to butcher or how about no cattle because Hindus don't eat beef? Think of the implications, NO BACON, NO STEAKS or HAMBURGER! The U.S. needs to get out of the U.N. now! Show your opposition to the U.N., EAT MORE BACON! (As though you really need a reason).


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Notsoyoung said:


> Something else to keep in mind, for the past several years now the U.N. has proclaimed that food is a WORLD Resource and food PRODUCTION should be controlled by the U.N.. In other words, the U.N. believes that IT should have the authority to tell OUR farmers what they grow and how much they grow. They want to control ALL food production. Can you see the U.N. telling not only what U.S. farmers what food to produce but what YOU can produce in your garden, but what livestock you can raise? Let's see, there are Muslims who don't eat pork so no one can raise hogs to butcher or how about no cattle because Hindus don't eat beef? Think of the implications, NO BACON, NO STEAKS or HAMBURGER! The U.S. needs to get out of the U.N. now! Show your opposition to the U.N., EAT MORE BACON! (As though you really need a reason).


if the UN controlled that then it can control the value... where I pay more so some ungrateful c#%t can get it for free then try and kill me later.... yep that will spark international outrage, almost collapse the Australian market (food is a massive export) and make my living conditions unaffordable.. .


----------

